# WCG-TPU Mother's Day Challenge 2013 Planning Thread



## Norton (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey Team

*Mother's Day *is *Sunday May 12th *this year and I'm thinking it may be a good time for another Team challenge.

Let's use this thread to post your thoughts and ideas on the subject

Here's what I'm thinking:

Start Date: Friday 5/10/2013

End Date: Sunday 5/19/2013

Prizes (for our Team): Sure

Open to other Teams in WCG: why not


Your Thoughts???

Prize Pool (Draft)
*Grand Prize:*
 - *Cruncher rig *(specs pending)- provided by Ion, Norton, Mad Shot, and others
*Other Prizes:*
 - *Corsair H60 cooler *(BNIB)- provided by theonedub
 - *Logitech X-210 2.1 speaker set* (EU only- winner pays shipping)- provided by Chevalr1c
 - *Razer Orca headset*- provided by manofthem
 - *Azza Silenium PC case*- provided by sneekypete 
 - *Zalman MS800 PC case*- provided by sneekypete
 - *$25 Paypal gift* (x2)- provided by NHKS
 - *$25 Paypal gift* - provided by Bow


----------



## NHKS (Apr 28, 2013)

Great idea, Norton! 
SURE!!! I'm in! 
Can definitely expect prize contribution from my side!

Can't underestimate the importance of this day.. In fact, Mother deserves to be respected, loved & celebrated every day if you ask me..


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 28, 2013)

Awesome idea brother!!!!!!!!!!!!

You know me, I'm in.


----------



## Bow (Apr 28, 2013)

Sounds like a plan
Count me in!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 28, 2013)

as usual im in challenge or not


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 28, 2013)

You can add a "Humble Weekly Sale: THQ!" to the prize pool (Red Faction Armageddon+DLC, Guerilla, Darksiders 1 & 2).


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 28, 2013)

Count me in--admittedly with a greatly reduced fleet by that point, but I'll do what I can


----------



## theonedub (Apr 28, 2013)

Sounds good, might have some hardware to add to a prize pool if one gets going. 

I've been thinking of a new way to draw winners in contests that eliminates any possible conflict of interest and provides maximum transparency, drop me a PM sometime or get at me on Steam if you would like to talk about using this as a testing ground for my idea


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 28, 2013)

theonedub said:


> sounds good, might have some hardware to add to a prize pool if one gets going.
> 
> I've been thinking of a new way to draw winners in contests that eliminates any possible conflict of interest and provides maximum transparency, drop me a pm sometime or get at me on steam if you would like to talk about using this as a testing ground for my idea



ygpm


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 28, 2013)

Count me in and I may also have something to give away if I can find it.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 28, 2013)

I've been talking with Norton--I'll probably have a complete Core 2 Duo system to give away for the competition.  No promises for sure, but probably an E8400, 4GB RAM, and then a 9800GTX or 8800GTS G92 (need to see what my spare PSU will run).


----------



## Bow (Apr 28, 2013)

Damn I just sold my 2-6950s.  I can kick in some PayPal$$$


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 29, 2013)

Sounds like a great idea.  I'll sticky this till its over.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 29, 2013)

I will most likely be at my parents then, I might be crunching on the PC I have standing in my bedroom there but that will yield less PPD because I am not sure whether I can justify leaving it on 24/7 that weekend. I will be crunching a bit though, and maybe I will leave the main rig running unattended in my student room (probably not though).


----------



## Norton (Apr 29, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sounds like a great idea.  I'll sticky this till its over.



Thanks Cap'n!  Can you also add "planning thread" to the end of the thread title?

I'll start a new thread when the details are ironed out and the Challenge starts 



Chevalr1c said:


> I will most likely be at my parents then, I might be crunching on the PC I have standing in my bedroom there but that will yield less PPD because I am not sure whether I can justify leaving it on 24/7 that weekend. I will be crunching a bit though, and maybe I will leave the main rig running unattended in my student room (probably not though).



Any contribution you can make is appreciated.... EVERY result is important!!! 

ANY ONE HAVE ANY SUGGESTIONS, COMMENTS, DONATIONS??? Please post here or PM me, Ion, or the cap'n


----------



## manofthem (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm in too, ready to do whatever I can  

I'll also be able to throw in something for prizes: a game or 2, as well as a possible hardware/peripheral prize. I'll check what I have and will update soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 29, 2013)

Norton said:


> Thanks Cap'n!  Can you also add "planning thread" to the end of the thread title?
> 
> I'll start a new thread when the details are ironed out and the Challenge starts
> 
> ...



Done


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm in! Hope the GPU WU's hold out. Might bring a 4P rig over for the duration of the challenge.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 30, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm in! Hope the GPU WU's hold out. Might bring a 4P rig over for the duration of the challenge.



Unfortunately the GPU WUs are supposed to run out within about two days--and I don't foresee a new GPU-enabled project by then


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 30, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Unfortunately the GPU WUs are supposed to run out within about two days--and I don't foresee a new GPU-enabled project by then



There's always F@H. We would love to have your GPU horsepower


----------



## Norton (Apr 30, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Unfortunately the GPU WUs are supposed to run out within about two days--and I don't foresee a new GPU-enabled project by then



Hence the name... "Challenge"  

Just poking ya a bit


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 30, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Unfortunately the GPU WUs are supposed to run out within about two days--and I don't foresee a new GPU-enabled project by then



My 3820 suddenly got hungry.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 30, 2013)

I am new to the whole crunching thing and haven't seen previous challenges in action.
Could I get a rough outline of how these challenges work?

P.S. I can throw in some games in the prize pool as well.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 30, 2013)

I will throw some cpu power in. I also have a tomb raider steam key I'll add to the prize list. Maybe more games but won't say until I decide.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 30, 2013)

Vinska said:


> I am new to the whole crunching thing and haven't seen previous challenges in action.
> Could I get a rough outline of how these challenges work?
> 
> P.S. I can throw in some games in the prize pool as well.



The best explanation is one by CP, Ion or Norton that is also containg the details of this challenge in particular.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 30, 2013)

Vinska said:


> I am new to the whole crunching thing and haven't seen previous challenges in action.
> Could I get a rough outline of how these challenges work?
> 
> P.S. I can throw in some games in the prize pool as well.



We would love it if you'd throw in some games 


Basically, these challenges are an inter-team effort.  For individual users, basically everything continues as before: crunch, and crunch like mad.  All of the work that we do, of course, contributes towards our team total.  Now, the challenge takes place over a specified period of time--usually a week to a month or so.  At the beginning of the challenge, the score for each team is set to zero, and then each point generated during that interval raises that team's score.  It's a way for teams to face off against each other for some excitement.

Usually when we have challenges, it compels people to throw an extra rig or two on the grid to temporarily boost our output a bit


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 30, 2013)

Make sure we take in account for the gpu unit's drying out when we set up the rules for the team challange. Some of our crunching teammates are relying heavily on there gpu's right now. Those of us that have been here for a long time still have most of our crunching hardware we had before the gpu units, so we will be able to hold our own in the thick of things.


----------



## hat (Apr 30, 2013)

Hell I think everyone is heavily relying on GPUs. My 5870, alone, accounts for roughly half of my total output featuring an i7 920 @ 3.6, 1090T @ 3.5 and a GTX 260, I imagine. It's just like when F@H first came to GPUs. Remember when everyone shat their pants over the 384MB 9600GSO? Even I had one.


----------



## Norton (Apr 30, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Make sure we take in account for the gpu unit's drying out when we set up the rules for the team challange. Some of our crunching teammates are relying heavily on there gpu's right now. Those of us that have been here for a long time still have most of our crunching hardware we had before the gpu units, so we will be able to hold our own in the thick of things.



Our results will definitely change in the absence of gpu work but so will some/most of the other Teams.

I still have a plentiful assortment of non-gpu crunching hardware waiting to go to work also!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 30, 2013)

Indeed--everyone is going to be hit by it.  I'd expect that IBM won't have as much of a loss--I suspect that they are primarily CPU crunchers--but particularly us enthusiasts have an awful lot of GPUs that we use.

And CPUs, too.  I have several dozen threads crunching away.


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 30, 2013)

I wonder if I'll ever break 10K ppd again


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 30, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I wonder if I'll ever break 10K ppd again



With all of those CPUs I'm sure that you will 

And there is bound to be another GPU project at _some_ point.


----------



## Norton (May 1, 2013)

*** update ***

manofthem has volunteered to run the mid-challenge game giveaway. 

  If anyone would like to donate a game to the Challenge, please PM manofthem with the game info (game name, game key, activation source (Steam, Origin, etc..))


   Also, if anyone wants to donate any other items, please contact me, [Ion], or Chicken Patty with the details 

   I will start a list of donated items and add it to the OP in the next day or so 

Thanks again to all Team members for your help and support- you guys are awesome!


----------



## manofthem (May 1, 2013)

Thanks Norton for the great work with organizing the challenge and giveaway. We all look forward to having a good time!  

I can't wait to run the game giveaway  



Also, I'm thinking of finding a cooler for the 3770k for the challenge, as it'll be getting super hot!  I don't know, hopefully I will find a deal soon.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 1, 2013)

Midterm you say Norton? So it is not just a day (mothers' day)? If that's the case, my main rig will be crunching near 24/7 for a part of the time (except saturday and a large part of sunday), which makes my previous availability statement untrue.

*Edit:* and it was stated as such in the OP all the time! :shadedshu Silly me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 1, 2013)

I believe I can run until GPU work units go out and then I will have to stop cause I am highly doubting the VRM's on my crunchers crappy board would handle the CPU at full load 24/7. I have RMAed this motherboard 3 times due to VRM explosions and it was crunching when it happened.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 1, 2013)

You have a MSI GTM785-E45 too, right? I put VRM heatsinks from an old OEM motherboard on them, as well as VRAM heatsinks at places where the VRM heatsinks did not fit. It only helps marginally though, so that's why I only crunch a few hours a day only on it if I am at my parents place during weekends.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 1, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> You have a MSI GTM785-E45 too, right? I put VRM heatsinks from an old OEM motherboard on them, as well as VRAM heatsinks at places where the VRM heatsinks did not fit. It only helps marginally though, so that's why I only crunch a few hours a day only on it if I am at my parents place during weekends.



Yea its been a board I would love to shoot with my ole .45 but its the only board I have left that will unlock this CPU to a quad.

I do have a M3A78-CM board that I know can handle WAY more than this POS 785G but its a 780G so no ACC.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 4, 2013)

I guess the MSI board is not really meant for stuff that is more powerful than Regor based CPUs (I got a Athlon II X2 250 in it), else the load on the VRMs will become a bit on the high side when not being idle.

*Update:* For those in the EU zone, I am willing to bring the speaker set in my FS thread into the prize pot, with the condition that the recipient pays for the shipping.


----------



## Norton (May 5, 2013)

Thanks to all of those pledging a donation for the challenge 

I would like to get a list of prize items (hardware, games, etc...) posted up this weekend so I'm asking anyone who would like to give a donation to do one of the following:

For hardware- send me a PM and let me know what you would like to donate

For software/games- send a PM to manofthem

Other info:
- We are doing a rig build as a grand prize (specs pending) and have a couple more items pending.

Keep an eye on the OP for more details


----------



## theonedub (May 5, 2013)

PM'd with some donation info.


----------



## manofthem (May 5, 2013)

theonedub and I are working on getting a few copies of Borderlands 2 for the giveaway! 

Hopefully GamersGate will begin cooperating with my PP (or vice versa) :shadedshu

Got em


----------



## [Ion] (May 5, 2013)

Cool prize list so far 

Here's what I have for the prize rig:
- C2D E8400 (IIRC)
- Asus P5B Deluxe WiFi version (no antenna though)
- either 4GB or 6GB DDR2
- Palit Geforce 9800GTX
- Windows 7 Pro serial key
- I can throw in a 250GB HDD as well


----------



## Peter1986C (May 5, 2013)

Norton, it is a *2*.1 speaker set, not 5.1; I had a stupid typo in the PM.


----------



## Norton (May 5, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Cool prize list so far
> 
> Here's what I have for the prize rig:
> - C2D E8400 (IIRC)
> ...



 Add in an Enermax Ostrog Giant case, provided by sneekypete, to the prize build. 

sneeky has also donated 2 additional cases to be given away 

Will update the OP a bit later


----------



## theonedub (May 5, 2013)

It would be outstanding if we could find a way to get a 4/5 series Nvidia or 6/7 series AMD card into that prize rig.

Also, just so there is no confusion, the H60 is the original design not the one that released with the H100i and H80i.


----------



## [Ion] (May 5, 2013)

theonedub said:


> It would be outstanding if we could find a way to get a 4/5 series Nvidia or 6/7 series AMD card into that prize rig.
> 
> Also, just so there is no confusion, the H60 is the original design not the one that released with the H100i and H80i.



I have a GTX550TI, but I had to bake it back to life and it's already showing signs of being problematic again (random lockups)--so I don't want to contribute it.  I would have been willing to think about including my GTX460, but I sold it a couple weeks ago


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 5, 2013)

Meanwhile in Lithuania [and in a bunch of other countries] Mothers day is today!


----------



## Norton (May 5, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Meanwhile in Lithuania [and in a bunch of other countries] Mothers day is today!



Was looking for information like this... we could have started the challenge a week early and covered more Mothers 

*Happy Mothers Day to those places celebrating Mom today!*


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 5, 2013)

Norton said:


> Was looking for information like this... we could have started the challenge a week early and covered more Mothers
> 
> *Happy Mothers Day to those places celebrating Mom today!*





BTW, this.


----------



## Norton (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for that link Vinska 

Added some more items to the OP


----------



## Bow (May 5, 2013)




----------



## manofthem (May 5, 2013)

I don't have a final list just yet, but we have been getting many good offers for games to be throw into the giveaway pot!  So when we do throw the giveaway, I think there will be something for everyone. 

Thanks to all the generous team members!


----------



## [Ion] (May 5, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I don't have a final list just yet, but we have been getting many good offers for games to be throw into the giveaway pot!  So when we do throw the giveaway, I think there will be something for everyone.
> 
> Thanks to all the generous team members!



Awesome, very generous of you!  Thanks! 


I need to get the BIOS on the Asus board flashed, figure out what RAM I have laying around, and then I'll plan on getting it shipped to Mad Shot later this week


----------



## Norton (May 5, 2013)

OK folks- the "official" thread has gone live here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=183575

Chicken Patty has opened up the challenge at WCG and will post in their forum shortly


I'll start moving all of the necessary info into the OP in that thread this evening- consider the updating paused for dinner break atm 

Thanks for all of the assistance and advice in the planning- now is the time to get the word out and get some folks ready to crunch


----------



## manofthem (May 6, 2013)

Norton said:


> OK folks- the "official" thread has gone live here:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=183575
> 
> ...



Sounds great!  Ill get a list of what's what tonight and send if over to you so you can fill it in the new OP


----------

